# CS vs CT



## buckstand

Before I come back to OBX next fall I will have a new serf combo  
I'm wanting the new combo to be casting and not spinning. How much casting distance is there between a CS vs CT reel and how hard it is to keep the line spooled evenly on the CT reel?
I've never fished with a reel that has no level wind.
Thanks!


----------



## bronzbck1

It is a big difference, tumbling the line is awkward at first but the next thing you know it will be automatic.


----------



## ez2cdave

bronzbck1 said:


> It is a big difference, tumbling the line is awkward at first but the next thing you know it will be automatic.


I think he meant "thumbing" the line . . . You'll get the hang of it quickly, though.

Tight Lines !


----------



## jmadre

I throw both the Akios 656 CTM Lite and the 656 CSM on an 11' 2-5 Cast Pro Series rod for sea mullet and pompano. I haven't seen a big difference in distance. I've had people that have fished Abu reels for years tell me how surprised they are at the distance I'm getting with the levelwind Akios reel. I'm careful to keep my reels clean and lubricated. I use Super Lube oil on the levelwind assembly and I can tell when it's getting dry because the distance does drop and I can hear more noise from the levelwind assembly during the cast.

Having said that, I personally wouldn't use a levelwind reel regularly for larger fish. Right now I have the 656 CTM Lite on a 13' 8-12 oz. Cast Pro Series heaver and it works great for 8nBait. For larger fish, I'd take Percy's advice and learn to throw a CT reel. Learning to lay line with your thumb is not that difficult. There are plenty of dummies that do it successfully every day. 

Probably the most important thing is to lay the line consistently and evenly across the spool so that it comes off at an even rate. That will help prevent backlashes caused by the spool speeding up and slowing down from an inconsistent line lay. A trick to help with consistent line lay is to count the turns of the reel handle as you move the line from one side of the spool to the other. I count six handle cranks from side to side on my 656 reels, so after two cranks the line should have moved 1/3 the way across the spool, three cranks should get me halfway across, four cranks should be 2/3 the way across, etc. Make sure you don't add an extra crank when you get to the edge.

I count 1,2,3,4,5,6,1,2,3,4,5,6,1,2,3...as I'm retrieving line, even while reeling in fish. I find that if I don't count, I still lay the line on at the same rate because it has become habit. As Percy said above 'automatic'.

An added bonus to throwing a CT frame if you're new to casting conventional reels is that backlashes are easier to pick out without the levelwind in the way. 

Good luck!


----------



## buckstand

Thanks guys for the info.


----------



## Fishbreath

Another big important item of a CT vs a CS for surf casting is the amount of grit that gets in the levelwind gears. You have to keep it clean as jmadre said otherwise it WILL slow down or stop. That is a big advantage that goes to a CT model when surf fishing. JMHO


----------



## bronzbck1

I never ever ever clean my level wind and it cast the same as usual Lucky I guess but it can't touch the non levelwinds


----------



## jmadre

bronzbck1 said:


> I never ever ever clean my level wind and it cast the same as usual Lucky I guess but it can't touch the non levelwinds


Mine gets rinsed with fresh water while I'm rinsing off the reel every day after I fish. It gets oil about every 3-4 weeks.

I haven't gotten grit in a levelwind since I used my Dad's Penn 9 as a kid.


----------



## surfchunker

and don't forget about shock leader to main line knot ... to use a levelwind you need to be able to tie a nice small knot so it doesn't catch on the LW guide and it goes zingpow


----------



## bronzbck1

When I use a shock leader on a level wind I make sure it's short enough to not go on the reel


----------



## AbuMike

bronzbck1 said:


> When I use a shock leader on a level wind I make sure it's short enough to not go on the reel


Kinda defeats the purpose doesn't it??


----------



## bronzbck1

AbuMike said:


> Kinda defeats the purpose doesn't it??


I know about the shock of the cast but I use one for the fish. Yellow line that is high visibility to fluorocarbon that is invisible and the extra strength and abrasion. I'm all about the fish. I use Tourno reels & shuttles with levelwinds not for the distance but to put the bait in the zone I want. I never break off unless it is something I did or didn't do. On my non-levelwinds for bigger fish I put 3 to five raps on the spool.


----------



## AbuMike

bronzbck1 said:


> I know about the shock of the cast but I use one for the fish. Yellow line that is high visibility to fluorocarbon that is invisible and the extra strength and abrasion. I'm all about the fish. I use Tourno reels & shuttles with levelwinds not for the distance but to put the bait in the zone I want. I never break off unless it is something I did or didn't do. On my non-levelwinds for bigger fish I put 3 to five raps on the spool.


Logical, got it...


----------

